# Cockapoo in Vancouver BC?



## Keith (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, great informative site!

I am from Vancouver, BC and I cannot seem to find a single cockapoo for sale or a breeder in our entire province.... most are labeled as a cockapoo but are actually not even close.

Wondering if anyone knows of a breeder in the province?

Thanks!
Keith


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think there was a woman here searching once who had to have one shipped from Alberta in the end? I might be wrong though. Have you tried looking in Washington at all?


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

Cockapoos are hard to find in B.C. There is a lady that breeds them in Alberta, her kennel is called Christian doodles....I'm pretty sure she ships.
She has a website if you want to check her out.


----------

